# Wandle River Culvert



## SiteOne (Mar 3, 2008)

Visited just after Christmas in December as got new camera! Not technically a drain or sewer but involves flowing water.....not the best of explores but its something to visit if your local or want something to see if you like being underground with some water....not many really interesting features and its pretty boring walk to the end of the tunnel....


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Wandle River Culvert - Report*

True it's features aren't grand in comparison to various other drains, but it's good proving ground for drain virgins. Have you visited more drains since?

Technically it is a drain, the pond overflow (pic 2) _drains_ into and out through the culvert and various other pipes _drain_ surface water run-off into and through the culvert. If it were purely a river culvert that received no addittional flow directed into it by means of human intervention, then in that instance it might not _technically_ be considered a drain in the man-made sense. Even if that were the case it is generally acceptable to label such spots as drains as the majority of culverts are utilised to provide a secondary drainage function and so for the odd one or two that are purely culverts it seems a tad too pernickety to single them out. I wouldn't want to be too pernickety 

JD


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Wandle River Culvert - Report*

Good effort SiteOne 

Cheers for the extra info JD -classed dismissed!!! 

Lb


----------



## SiteOne (Mar 3, 2008)

ispose its kind of a drain....there is some very local ones very near to it that zero riddlers and sick from 28dl did which has some more features that im gonna try get down....but i havent done anynmore since....i havent had the money to get a decent pair of waders


----------



## ashless (Mar 3, 2008)

Loving the last pic, great stuff!


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2008)

Excellent report and pics SiteOne


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 4, 2008)

Loving the water flows. Good second pic.
Cheers for that.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice one, I need to get some underground stuff done this year, curse the Manchester weather though, just when we have a few dry days and I make plans, it'll rain overnight.

TnM


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 4, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> ...just when we have a few dry days and I make plans, it'll rain overnight.



Well, you know what they say! 'Life is...'


----------

